# Head bolt torque....VG30ET



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Both the Haynes and the FSM state 47 ft/lbs. This seems incredibly low to me. Most other turbo engines in my experience run closer to 60+. Would I be taking it too far to go a few lbs more? I'm thinking 55.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If the FSM says 47. The highest I would go is 50


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> If the FSM says 47. The highest I would go is 50


I would go with the FSM SKD in other words 47. There is a reason it is what it is. Just like the order in which you tighten, and the steps you follow.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I would go with the FSM SKD in other words 47. There is a reason it is what it is. Just like the order in which you tighten, and the steps you follow.


True but he sounded like he was going to go higher. So I said 50 max.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I would go with the FSM SKD in other words 47. There is a reason it is what it is. Just like the order in which you tighten, and the steps you follow.


Headblt torque that low is a bit ridiculous though. Supra Mk3s were blowing headgaskets at 50 ft/lbs, why would I expect my engine to hold 15+ psi at 47........


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Headblt torque that low is a bit ridiculous though. Supra Mk3s were blowing headgaskets at 50 ft/lbs, why would I expect my engine to hold 15+ psi at 47........


The stock head gaskets are capable of holding upwards of 40psi of boost supossedly. Remember we have the good VG30ET not the crappy 7M...

Factory says 47 I would go 47.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> The stock head gaskets are capable of holding upwards of 40psi of boost supossedly. Remember we have the good VG30ET not the crappy 7M...
> 
> Factory says 47 I would go 47.


VG30, 7M, KA24.......... all started life as truck engines.  One reason why they deliver much torque and don't like to rev. The 7M is every bit as good as the rest.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

47 47 47 47 47 47 47 47 47 47 47 47 47 

if the factory service manual says 47 then there is a reason.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

so youre finally getting around to fixing that thing?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> so youre finally getting around to fixing that thing?


Sounds like it is either fixed now or will be done by tomorrow. 

His is alive and mine is down again.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Sounds like it is either fixed now or will be done by tomorrow.
> 
> His is alive and mine is down again.


And since it's snowing it'll be delayed a bit longer.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> And since it's snowing it'll be delayed a bit longer.


SNOW????? It's 60 degrees here...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> SNOW????? It's 60 degrees here...


6 inches here, about 20 degrees. Probably finish it next Sunday, I work the rest of the week.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

A very nice 72 degrees today


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

ditto- I have a t-shirt and shorts on LOL

(oh yeah, thats all year round


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Well lets see............a little snow............ or hurricanes. Think I'll take a little snow every now and then, in exchange for not having to get my car off my neighbors roof several times a year.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Well lets see............a little snow............ or hurricanes. Think I'll take a little snow every now and then, in exchange for not having to get my car off my neighbors roof several times a year.



Yeah but at least you don't have to buy one down the road Insurance foos!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

TOU'CHE MY FRIEND......TOU'CHE!


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

Lol... man i wish i could talk like that it's snow where i come from for a good 6 months and it gets reallllyyyyy COLD! welcome to canada eh? ahah. just a random input i laughed at this so thought ah wth.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Do you happen to realize this thread is 5 years old? Why are you posting in it?


----------

